# Help code is clear as mud



## Kearney.200 (Feb 25, 2015)

2012 IRC Island cook-top dose it require a hod or down draft system?


----------



## mjesse (Feb 25, 2015)

M1503.

Mechanical ventilation is required. Ducting to outside may not be, depending on other factors.

Hood or down-draft is acceptable


----------



## Kearney.200 (Feb 25, 2015)

M1503.1 General. Range hoods shall discharge to the outdoors through a single-wall duct. The duct serving the hood shall have a smooth interior surface, shall be air tight, shall be equipped with a back-draft damper, and shall be independent of all other exhaust systems. Ducts serving range hoods shall

not terminate in an attic or crawl space or areas inside the building.

It dose not say a hood is required, or am I miss reading something?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 25, 2015)

Cook top range hood not required and there is an exception to venting to the outside

Exception: Where installed in accordance with the manufacturer's installation instructions, and where mechanical or natural ventilation is otherwise provided, listed and labeled ductless range hoods shall not be required to discharge to the outdoors.

Open Top broiler a hood is required

2012 same in 2009

M1505.1 General.

Domestic open-top broiler units shall have a metal exhaust hood, having a minimum thickness of 0.0157-inch (0.3950 mm) (No. 28 gage) with 1/4 inch (6.4 mm) clearance between the hood and the underside of combustible material or cabinets. A clearance of at least 24 inches (610 mm) shall be maintained between the cooking surface and the combustible material or cabinet. The hood shall be at least as wide as the broiler unit, extend over the entire unit, discharge to the outdoors and be equipped with a backdraft damper or other means to control infiltration/exfiltration when not in operation. Broiler units incorporating an integral exhaust system, and listed and labeled for use without an exhaust hood, need not have an exhaust hood.

Table M1507.3 Kitchens without natural ventilation are required to have a minimum 100 cfm intermittent of 25 cfm continuous ventilation. a range hood vented to the outside works for this requirement.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 25, 2015)

What Mtlogcabin provided and request the manufactures install directions, that will most likely provide the answer.

pc1


----------



## JBI (Feb 25, 2015)

Cook top may or may not be producing grease laden vapors, open broiler almost certainly will.


----------



## Sifu (Feb 25, 2015)

IMHO no exhaust required.  Codes for how, if it is installed.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Feb 26, 2015)

thank you all with your help one of the reasons this is a grate forum


----------

